# Ragdoll mix kitten - longhair or shorthair?



## mbon (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi all!

This is my sweet kitten, Momo. We were told she was a ragdoll mix, but since she's an orphan, there was no way to see a parent. She's about 8 weeks in this photo. She's lost some fluff since we got her, so what do y'all think? Longhair or shorthair?


----------



## Cat Mom! (Nov 12, 2017)

Is cute an option? LOL. She could be in between long & short hair. I have owned a cat that had longer hair, but wasn't classified as a long haired cat. If that makes sense?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Based on the ear feathers, I'm going to guess at least a medium hair. Mind you, kittens all go through a fluffy stage, so you probably won't know for another 4 or 5 months. The gene for long hair is recessive, so she'd have to get it from both parents to have long hair.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

mbon, we'd love another opportunity to decide short, medium, or longhaired - in other words, how about an updated pic of your cutie?


----------

